# misters for emeersed tanks



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

just curious has eveyone ever used something like this for an emmersed setup?
http://www.mistking.com/


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

dangit i hate how you cant change the thread title once youve posted


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

I'd wait on that place. anytime I see a kit that is titled;

"*Advanced Misting System with Deluxe Nozzles*"

and then find in the parts list something that says;

"*Kit does NOT come with any misting nozzles, so be sure to select the desired number of deluxe misting nozzles from the drop down menu below.*"

I run away.

There is no place for used car salesmen in hobby equipment. Oh, and adding the 4 nozzles pictured adds $80 to the cost of the kit. Sorry, but there's no way I'd spend money there.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

I agree with Sean. I can't justify the cost.

If you have your heart set on a misting system though check with the frog folks over on the Dendro board.

http://www.dendroboard.com/

They can give you plenty of advice on misters, setups, etc. A fair number of them are also keeping Crypts emersed in their frog vivs.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

You can get much cheaper set ups here using 16mm LDPE pipe and mist and fog nozzles. They are designed to run from the tap and need pretty high pressure though if you're going to run them from a pump, but you can get pumps for running these systems that aren't too expensive. Put that on a timer and you could have mist/fog whenever you want.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Actually I have a MistKing kit in my vivarium. I've had good customer service experiences with
Marty and have bought from there multiple times without issues. 
Anyone on Dendroboard who's bought from Mistking will tell you the same thing - check out the vendor section there. 

That being said, I don't think you need a mister for the crypt setup. 
With the lid on, the humidity rises to near 100% anyway - theres no real point to misting then.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

I can't justify the cost for a crypt setup, but I have bought these setups from the Mist King 4 times before. They work really really well, and the vendor is very fair and honest, as well as extremely helpful with any questions. I use the systems for my vivariums. The only draw back is keeping the pump silent. It makes a lot of noise. But then you only use it for up to 3 or 4 mins, usually only using it for no more than a min every couple of hours.


----------

